# Sailing Alone in the 21st Century



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Let me start off by saying this threads creation is due in large part to the popular "sleeping at sea," post in the 'Learning to Sail' section of these forums.

Gentlemen and knowledgeable ladies of SailNet; I am a person seeking to gain insight on a perspective that I have chosen to follow and who would like to engage in different conversations covering the many different subjects related to this perspective. The perspective you ask? Sailing alone.
You see, not everyone who is in love with sailing is over 50, or 40, or even 30 years old. 
Not everyone has a nest egg or a 401K to cash in. We do not all have a wife or significant other to share the responsibility of long cruises.
Maybe we do not all want to settle down in to a life of 9-5 and soccer camps. Maybe we just want to take a few years off before jumping in to the proverbial Rat Race.
Perhaps some of us even want to continue cruising as a life choice. 
There are an infinite number of reasons why everyday people like you or I decide that sailing alone is a viable option. The point I am trying to make regarding this decision is that most people who do it are not uneducated idiots looking to get themselves killed or rescued out at sea.
For those of us who are young and/or have no commitments, besides those we decide to commit to, sailing alone can be the only option. This rings especially true when your pockets don't go down to your feet. 
I my self do not and know I will not have the money to hire a crew, or a captain to voyage with me. I will have a boat outfitted for heavy-seas and by the time I cast off for the real deal I will have at least a few years under my belt as a solo helmsman.
I write this preamble because a lot of the posters on the other thread have an attitude that people who are trying to sail alone are irresponsible, stupid people looking for danger, destruction, and death. This could be true in some cases, but it is assuredly not in every or even most cases.
I should not need to go in to the details of why I have chosen the course I have. I have formed my ideas over a course of many years and I have my own reasons for wanting to sail alone. I am taking it one step at a time and am in the research and development stages of my life choice if you will. I would like to ask if those people who have experience or passed down experience could please share relevant topics to this post for myself and the other visitors of this board who for one reason or another seek to do the same as I.
Thanks.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

trisstan87 said:


> I write this preamble because a lot of the posters on the other thread have an attitude that people who are trying to sail alone are irresponsible, stupid people looking for danger, destruction, and death.


While I agree that some posters hold this view, I don't happen to share it. I don't have anything against single-handers, especially folks who opt for single-handed sailing in BC waters. Two prominent BC single-handers were Margo Wood and June Cameron, though I don't know if they still do so.

What does leave me scratching my head are the folks who decide to sail around the world single-handed. Speaking only for myself, I don't think I would have the psychological stamina to do it. I can only tip my hat to the folks who do have it.

Another down side to single-handing is that if something goes wrong, there is only you. My own experience has been that when s**t happens, an extra pair of hands can come in handy.

Finally, I am grateful that my wife (The Admiral) shares my love of sailing. I have seen many wonderful things during the years that I have been sailing. They have been more special because I have had someone to share them with.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

trisstan87 said:


> .....lot of the posters on the other thread have an attitude that people who are trying to sail alone are irresponsible, stupid people looking for danger, destruction, and death.
> 
> .... I would like to ask if those people who have experience or passed down experience could please share relevant topics to this post for myself and the other visitors of this board who for one reason or another seek to do the same as I.


Are you telling us that those with experience in these matters have spoken but you do not wish to listen?


----------



## QuincyManzanita (Sep 18, 2010)

Best of luck, Triss. I'm an old, chronically inexperienced sailor who believes solitude is the best therapist as well. We're rare, and frankly make a lot of mistakes. But isn't that what life's about? Live, learn, and the best you can hope for is to keep curious right up till the time they chuck you in the clay (with apologies to Curtis Lowe and the late Ronnie Van Zant).

Reading between the lines makes me wonder what demons you are chasing--or maybe chasing you--across the Briney blue. I say load up, toss the line, set a broad reach and drink the local beer where ever you end up.

You won't be alone, just alone on a boat.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> Are you telling us that those with experience in these matters have spoken but you do not wish to listen?


No sir. I listen and very much appreciate any and all advice so long as it is conveyed in an intelligent and respectful manner, which it all has been.
What I am looking for is the experience related to what I am asking. Opinions are always welcome, but for myself and other like-minded individuals the decisions have already been made. Now we just seek the wisdom that goes with the journey *chosen*.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

QuincyManzanita said:


> Best of luck, Triss. I'm an old, chronically inexperienced sailor who believes solitude is the best therapist as well. We're rare, and frankly make a lot of mistakes. But isn't that what life's about? Live, learn, and the best you can hope for is to keep curious right up till the time they chuck you in the clay (with apologies to Curtis Lowe and the late Ronnie Van Zant).
> 
> Reading between the lines makes me wonder what demons you are chasing--or maybe chasing you--across the Briney blue. I say load up, toss the line, set a broad reach and drink the local beer where ever you end up.
> 
> You won't be alone, just alone on a boat.


No demons  . I just can't stand the thought of graduating college and getting a 9 to 5 and working for a new flat screen or the newest I phone or Audi. Living in neighborhoods where the houses look pretty much the same. Commuting in traffic twice a day to a job I will most likely not love. Spending my life trying to make the money to buy what I think I need because the people on TV have it and now so does my neighbor.
I would like to point out I have no intentions of perpetually sailing alone or circumnavigating. I just need to get from the canal to the pacific islands. 
I would say I am more the disillusioned type. Think Kevin Costner in "Dances with Wolves." 
I just share a very different kind of mentality than most 21st century Americans. I do not care about owning the nicest house or cars. To me, success is not money. Success is happiness. Do what makes you happy, it is your life and we all have the right to be a little bit selfish in what we do with it.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

trisstan87 said:


> No sir. I listen and very much appreciate any and all advice so long as it is conveyed in an intelligent and respectful manner, which it all has been.


OK try this...pick a weekend when rain is forecast (driving rain, if possible)and the temperature will be in the 50s. On Friday night, set yourself up in your back yard in a leaky tent. You're allowed one straight-backed chair in the tent. Make sure you get soaking wet before getting into the tent. Stay awake as long as you can....at least until noon Saturday. Then allow yourself to sleep no more than 15 minutes at a time -- an egg timer is useful for keeping the naps short. Everytime you wake up from the 15 minute nap, go outside the tent and run around for a few minutes. Do 25 jumping jacks, as many pushups as you can handle -- get the heart rate up. Also, make sure you get wet again. When Monday morning rolls around attempt to do something that requires mental acuity, consentration and physical stamina and hand-eye coordination over a period of several hours.

Then ask yourself if you want to go sailing long distances alone.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very poignant advice. I have already done this however, many many times. The longest time was 17 days during February 2007 in the woods of Camp Geiger N.C. Of course I did not have the luxury of an egg timer, usually screaming or being kicked awake was the norm. As far as being wet, I stayed wet. Even the spare clothes remained damp and cold and after 5 days I was just cycling between my already damp, wet, disgustingly dirty clothes. Have you ever worn the same pair of underwear for 6 days? Have you ever done it whiole having to share a tent designed for one person with four people? What about when your only method of cleaning your self consisted of baby wipes? Baby wipes only clean you the first day or two, after that it just creates a slimy film with a musty odor. Oh, and after each near sleepless night and keeping my fingers tucked under my gear (my GEAR) to keep them from being frost bitten I was forced to get up wearing the same wet gear and conduct excersize after excersize, and these were much harder than 25 jumping jacks Billy. I still have nerve damage in my fingers and toes from the freezing and thawing.
I am not some spoiled suburban kid looking for adventure billy. If you have nothing real to offer, best to not offer at all.

I would like to add this edit. Could those of you who offer nothing but judgment and criticism please stay away from my post? Some of you need to stop trying to teach the "kids" who post on this forum a lesson in life ok? Advice and constructive criticisms are important and encouraged, at least by me. However, for these replies such as above that try and make people out to look ignorant, immature or stupid, save your wrist the inch closer to carpal tunnel. While this last reply was not openly doing this, the insinuations are clear. As if I just woke up one day and decided to go voyaging around the pacific la dee daaing all the way. As for myself, none of you know where I come from or through what I have came. Please do not take this statement as incitement or mean-spirited, but it is what it is. If you want to help me, thank you I really do appreciate it, I really do. Thank you to those who are willing to teach a new fisherman, not just throw him another fish.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey Tristtan

Whilst I can't find much reason for choosing to sail single handed, I have done quite a lot of it for reasons beyond my control.

It isn't easy, it is very lonely after a while, the gloss of being alone, me against the elements wears off after a while.

The biggest danger you will face will be other vessels because they will come up on you when you're not watching. Coastal dangers are generally not a problem because you will try to be at least a little rested when you approach the coast and will hopefully try and keep a watch during those dangerous times.

If I can offer one element of advice

- If you are likely to be sailing for two days or more, stay away from areas where there are likely to be vessels significantly larger than you. Sail out to sea a decent distance (more than 50 miles) then make your way along a coastline and sail directly back to the coast at your chosen port. Ships generally don't go far out to sea when they're operating coastally, they run a rhumb line which takes them along the coast just a few miles off.

If you're heading out on an ocean crossing, sail a course that ships won't. Remember that with GPS, everyone wants to sail a rhumb line and this puts many vessels on the same track. As a single hander you cannot be on that track.

- If you're sailing on a trip that is less than two days, be prepared to stay awake for the whole trip and take the shortest route.

I don't want to list a diatribe here so let's see what else comes in and I'll share some of my other thoughts along the way.

If you're hell bent on sailing alone, know that it is done often and with a relative element of safety - it isn't necessarily a suicide mission.


----------



## nasomi (Sep 13, 2010)

I think I've learned a bit about single handed sailing in the past 2 days.

If you're gonna do it, no one's going to stop you. Don't ask for someone's blessing in doing so. Generally speaking, don't talk about it. And certainly don't expect people to feel that sorry for you when a mishap occurs because you're doing something you know is wrong/dangerous/illegal and everyone has already advised against your course of action.


----------



## QuincyManzanita (Sep 18, 2010)

If you can survive the love and understanding of a USMC DI, I'm sure you'll be fine if you don't die. After all, this is better. You're the boss, and you can keep beer below...

Cut the posters some slack (unsolicited advise, sorry). Some folks like to help, some folks like to yap. Ya get the good with the bad. 

I'm not sure what wrong/dangerous/illegal means, though. Wrong is a matter of philosophy and opinion at worst, dangerous is relative, and illegal is politically dependent. Things that make you go 'hmm' and stuff to think about in the middle of the night...

I certainly can't disagree with the 'don't expect...' comment, though. But I don't take you for a whiner.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Omatako said:


> Hey Tristtan
> 
> Whilst I can't find much reason for choosing to sail single handed, I have done quite a lot of it for reasons beyond my control.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the kind of information I, and other people, are seeking. Thank you for taking the time to explain those principles.
Honestly, I am a little... surprised. I would have thought a place that host so many sailors from all around the world would not seem so reserved. It seems the idea of single handling is a soft-spot that doesn't like to be prodded here. I do not know if that is because the sailors who are doing the sort of sailing I am talking about are not online, which would make a lot of sense. Another part of me wonders if its the median age of the posters, and I mean absolutely nothing offensive by that, but the generation gaps produce a few differences in opinions in most situations. Lastly I wonder if so many people have got so comfortable with the luxuries we afford ourselves everyday that the dangers and hardships and deprivation of sailing alone cause you to regard any idea of it with scorn and distaste?
Peoples have been traversing the oceans for thousands of years sometimes in nothing more than multi-hulled open topped wooden dug out canoes. People now can outfit their vessels with steel-hulls and the latest and greatest technologies and comforts and yet talk of putting it all on the line are non existent for the majority. I understand in most cases... Many of you no doubtfully have families or friends that tie you or keep you from doing certain things. Yet what about for the occasional rouge? The occasional free-spirit that comes up and looks around at what is and says to himself "I want something different." Is there no more adventure, no more reckless abandon for all but the pursuit of happiness in soul and out? 
We wait around days or years for the perfect time and by the time it comes we realize our health, jobs, commitments won't let us. The window has closed or been replaced with something completely different than what you had imagined. The dangers the sleep this that the other... All reasons, and be it some very good reasons, why sailing alone is not recommended. Yet, if we each take a minute to think about all the things that we do or have done that were 'not recommended' I think most people would have a hard time casting out the first stone.
I am not sure why sailing alone is so touchy on these boards, or why so many vehemently oppose anyone that has the notion of attempting it. I understand a few people have put bad taste in the mouths of many... Reckless people seeking attention who set off with little or no experience on a boat that they patched together in a few weeks... Yea, I get that. However, we can't let those people continue to make our judgments for us. Those people are the reasons we can't enjoy so many things, because laws exist now to prevent it because of a few idiots. Judging books by there covers is a sure way to miss out on some great stories. People are created equal, but we all think different. Sailing alone is a dangerous endeavor, yet I see 100 smokers everyday with a drink in there hand. The question I really see in this life is how do we wanna go? 20 years slowly working our way to entropy through packs of Marlboro and 6 packs to get us through the weeks of drudgery? When you do go out, don't you want to go out doing what you love or having been done it? You can take back a lot of things in life, but you can't take back time and you can't take back regret.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

trisstan87 said:


> Very poignant advice. I have already done this however, many many times. The longest time was 17 days during February 2007 in the woods of Camp Geiger N.C.
> 
> ....I am not sure why sailing alone is so touchy on these boards, or why so many vehemently oppose anyone that has the notion of attempting it.


Roger that....you understand physical and mental misery! And you've learned to function under extreme stress. That's good and is excellent preparation for single-handed sailing.

Why are people "touchy" -- 'cuz sailing alone long distances is possible -- there are several long distances races that are done solo -- but its generally not a good idea. Remember, Joshua Slocum was sea captain near the end of his career when circumnavigated solo, and the modern racers have all the technology and back-up money can buy... most of the folks cruising the world aren't as salty as Slocum and don't have the equipment you'll find on modern ocean racers. Another reason people are touchy about solo sailing is that it contradicts the Rules of the Road (read up on the bit about watch keeping). The Rules aren't like most government regulations, they're not based on bureaucratic whim, but on the wisdom and experience of generations of seamen. Follow the Rules and you will greatly reduce the chances you will harm yourself or put others in harm's way.

Ok, so you want to do it anyway.....If you're going to sail solo across oceans, there is good advice Omatako and others above to which I would add....

1. Install an AIS system on the boat and run it round the clock when you're underway, have a modern VHF radio with DSC so when the large tanker whose about to run you down calls you, an alarm goes off. (If you have an AIS chances are much better that he'll see you, he'll have your MMSI from the AIS data and with VHF-DSC he can call you causing a very loud alarm to go off on your radio).

2. Tie your self to the boat all the time. Before you go offshore and with someone onboard and the boat underway, jump overboard with your lanyard attached and see how you'll get yourself back aboard unaided. You will know the saying, "You fight like you train." This is good training for a solo sailor.

3. Redundancy aloft is important -- that is, anything that's critical to the boat that can be "lost" or malfunction up the mast should have backup, E.g. main and jib haulyards, VHF antenna, etc. You don't want to think about going up the mast at sea alone.

Fair winds....(following seas are overrated).


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tris, dude, when you've got salts like BillyR and Omatako talkin' - listen. Most everything else is just noise.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Trisstan,

What's your plan? How will you get your boat? When will you get it ? How are you planning to learn how to sail it? How are you planning to learn how to navigate? What other mechanical skill sets do you have? How will you financially support your cruising? Everything else is unimportant, if this is the path you've chosen. Focus on the tasks at hand....and don't get sidetracked. That's my best advice fwiw.


----------



## RobertKWFL (Apr 3, 2009)

If you're not familiar with him, check out the writings of Bernard Moitessier, a famous solo sailor. His books cover everything from practical technical issues to matters of lifestyle, philosophy, and psychology. I found reading his books to be both inspiring and awe inspiring.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Trisstan,
> 
> What's your plan? How will you get your boat? When will you get it ? How are you planning to learn how to sail it? How are you planning to learn how to navigate? What other mechanical skill sets do you have? How will you financially support your cruising? Everything else is unimportant, if this is the path you've chosen. Focus on the tasks at hand....and don't get sidetracked. That's my best advice fwiw.


Here is the plan.
I am currently in the market for a coastal cruiser in the 4-6K range. Something around 25' that I can use during summers to take trips down to the islands. I will purchase a boat in the next 2-3 months.
Once I finish school next year, I will find work as a teacher in FL (I will have a B.S. in Biology with a minor in Chemistry so I should not have too hard a time finding a teaching position)
I will work for a minimum of two years and a maximum of 4. During this time I will concentrate on living as cheap as possible and saving up 15-25K'ish for around a 30' blue water vessel. Around 30' means at least 30' but not more than 35', I want maintenance cost to be minimal but still have the space to be comfortable.
By the time I get my blue water, I will have had at least 3 years sailing solo on the 25' making voyages during the summer months. I will have at least 12,000$ in reserve money after outfitting and paying for the boat. 
I will leave and travel down to the canal and out towards HI. Once at HI I will head farther west in to Micronesia. Once there I will spend my time cruising the islands finding some place I could one day call home. I will be able to teach some places I go, as well as use my other skills (wood working, cooking, construction and eventually diesel skills) to find work when I want to stay somewhere for a bit.
As far as reading I have Chapmans Navigation and Piloting text book which I have read once and am in process of reading a second time. I have Cruisers handbook: A guide to blue water sailing. I have sailboat inspection books and repair books. I have stories of Joshua Slocum and other circumnavigates.
I have been sailing SunFish and HobieCat solo since I was 9. I have been operating power boats solo up to 27' since 12. I have roughed it worst than most people who have not been in the Army or Marine Corps infantry or lived in third world countries.

For navigation I will use the aids of text books, my Uncle, and some Astrology courses I am taking for elective credits. I will also take the ASA navigation course. Mechanical skills? I have helped turn office buildings in to apartments with VB&S construction but my electrical and plumbing skills WILL need work. My grandparents have lived in the Bahamas for 30+ years and their neighbor Mr. **** is a renowned Diesel Mechanic on Man-O-War and around that part of the Abaco's. He is also a family friend. I will spend at least one summer under his tutelage to learn my away around a diesel.
While finding work will I am sure prove difficult at times, I will have the money to last at least a year without work, but I really think I will be able to find something above or below the table. 
Billy, thanks for the advice, it IS appreciated and very good advice. I am creating a list that has all the must-haves for safety, I will not endanger myself or others by leaving port in a shotty boat.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan ! I hope it all comes together for you!


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tempest said:


> Sounds like a good plan ! I hope it all comes together for you!


Thank you Tempest!

Now that I have hopefully answered the questions needed to get past the idea of sailing alone, I really hope for myself and others like me that people will continue to post relevant information about sailing solo here. I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

billyruffn said:


> Are you telling us that those with experience in these matters have spoken but you do not wish to listen?


I think that often, it's those with very little or no single handing experience that are the most critical of single handers.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Sounds like a good plan ! I hope it all comes together for you!


Agreed! Step by step... go for it!


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

billyruffn said:


> 1. Install an AIS system on the boat and run it round the clock when you're underway, have a modern VHF radio with DSC so when the large tanker whose about to run you down calls you, an alarm goes off. (If you have an AIS chances are much better that he'll see you, he'll have your MMSI from the AIS data and with VHF-DSC he can call you causing a very loud alarm to go off on your radio).


I second this. I did a couple blue water passages (four and five days) on a vessel equipped with AIS, and it was absolutely the best tool for "seeing" other vessels who were under way, and possibly on a collision course with you. You could make course adjustments and have real-time feedback about how that altered your course compared to the other vessel (as in passing ahead of or passing astern of). I think every cruising boat should be equipped with AIS.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hats off to you Tristan for trying and letting whatever negativity roll off your back like rain. You seem to be able to write well and concisely which may end up being an asset to you along with the other skills you currently have and are looking to obtain. 
I must only digress to correct you on one spelling error. You made the statement: "Yet what about for the occasional _rouge_?". A Rogue is someone who may not conform to expected norms while 'Rouge' is a kind of face makeup for the cheeks. I am certain you meant Rogue.
There are a lot of sailors, singlehanders and otherwise who supplement their sailing kitty by writing books and articles. There is a fellow named Jon Eisenberg who solo sails the US east coast who has written and published several articles in Cruising World: Cruising World
Jon is an interesting character and delivery captain. I encountered him through an older sailing 'forum' called CSBB: Cruising Sailors Bulletin Board - Message Index
Other denizens there include Evans Starzinger who with his wife Beth have written a bunch of books and have a very interesting website that (of course) plugs their books: Beth & Evans
Jon, Evans and Beth all have more experience as sailors and writers then you or I do but there is no reason either of us could not learn to carry on in the fairly noble tradition of writing sailors. 
There was a very wonderful gentleman who used to be a member here by the name of Robert Gainer who was perhaps a bit of rogue and sailed a 22' sailboat to England. His screen name here was Tartan34C if you want to find some of his posts and you will see why I say he was a gentleman. He would have encouraged you in helpful ways and been polite at the same time. He also wrote a book: Amazon.com: Presumed lost: The saga of Robert Gainer (9780445042353): John Koster: Books
My point is that writing about your adventures is a worthy pursuit and you would be in good company if you do.

More specifically I would recommend the Tartan 27' for a starter coastal cruiser. Yes, yes, it is the model of boat I own but it really is a good boat even though it is an older boat. Older generally means cheaper though not necessarily if it has been immaculately maintained. The nearly full keel with center board design mean that you can take some rough weather but also get into some skinny anchorages some boats could not. Another thing I like about the hull design of the T27 (and similar boats) is that with the sails balanced it can largely hold a course by itself without an autopilot.
Solo sailing gets pooh-poohed a lot because of the watch standing requirements the CG and Maritime Law now adheres to. As BillyRuffin mentioned the kitchen timer I will explain a bit further that some solo sailors set their timers to 20 minutes while they are napping. This is because it can take only 20 minutes for a commercial vessel to creep over the horizon traveling at 20 or so knots that might be on a collision course with you. They wake up every 20 minutes to scan the horizons and adjust course if another vessel is spotted. If the coast is clear then another 20 minute nap commences. 
AIS would be great to have but is rather pricey right now. With a decent Radar unit you can also set a proximity alarm. Set the alarm for, say 5 miles, and have a nap but you had better be damn sure the alarm will wake you when it goes off. 
I hope you keep pursuing your dream and keep reading and learning.
Robert Gainer would have wished you:
All my best.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

"We Live as We Dream...Alone" Joseph Conrad.


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

CalebD said:


> I must only digress to correct you on one spelling error. You made the statement: "Yet what about for the occasional _rouge_?". A Rogue is someone who may not conform to expected norms while 'Rouge' is a kind of face makeup for the cheeks. I am certain you meant Rogue.


Damn, if we're going to start correcting spelling errors on this forum, we're in for a big job!


----------



## F4d3d (Jun 4, 2010)

CalebD said:


> AIS would be great to have but is rather pricey right now. With a decent Radar unit you can also set a proximity alarm. Set the alarm for, say 5 miles, and have a nap but you had better be damn sure the alarm will wake you when it goes off.


More pricey than Radar? You can get a decent AIS transceiver for under $1000 right now, and in my opinion, it is far more valuable than radar. I confess, I have limited experience with radar, but when I did use it, it seemed to me that there was a lot of incomprehensible noise. The AIS was very straight-forward and much easier to use.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

F4d3d said:


> Damn, if we're going to start correcting spelling errors on this forum, we're in for a big job!


Tell me about it. I was mostly chastising the difference between 'rouge' and 'rogue' for a bit of levity. Perhaps I should use more emoticons (not going to happen) and I would rather write well thought out words then have to resort to emoticons. I am encouraging him to write and think. There are too many other posters who can't spell for me to attempt to be the language police around here, unless you want to join the squad?
I also think Tristan has a good feel for the written language by his posts here. I am also trying to encourage him, instead of dumping rules, regulations and negativity on him, if you noticed.

As to your point about AIS; I have no idea which is actually more expen$ive. I was only on the ocean on a boat for 3 days and nights that had Radar and found it to be very useful. I suppose I was thinking of finding some used equipment that might work for him but perhaps AIS is cheaper. It also does not work for other boats that are not also similarly AIS equipped and neither AIS or Radar detects barely floating shipping containers, logs, wrecks etc.

As always, YMMV; or in written English: "Your mileage may vary".


----------



## kevandraper (Aug 30, 2010)

Trisstan,
Some more info for you. You could try getting some crew. I have done this in the past rather than single hand, however having crew has draw backs, you don't always get on with them, it;s good to have them for the crossing but then to be fair they also want to enjoy the island life for a while, a 30 footer can be small if the person you decide to crew with you does'nt gell well with you. It is good to have company but it has to be the right company. I have steered away from crew which has resulted in a lot of single handed stuff for me. You have recieved some good advice already. Being tied on at all times is very sound and although a pain in the arse you have to get this as the number one rule to follow. I use a climbing harness so I can wear it over my shorts Instead of a chest harness Modified the last one to make it more comfortable to wear and after a while did'nt notice it. Use one long thether for the cockpit, so you can freely move around ( you will spend a lot of time in the cockpit !!!) and one short strap for moving up and down the decks. Ensure you have a way of getting back on deck, this can be as already stated a ladder which you can pull down if you are in the water. I had a self steering set up and could use this to get back on deck. I would recommend self steering to anyone who is going to single hand. Uses no power and is just brilliant. I would also suggest a yacht where you can lie flat out in the cockpit. If you have the budget use an autopilot when running on engine power. You will do a fair bit of motoring. Keep your batteries charged at all times. When docking set up for both port and starboard, well before you approach docksides. It does'nt always go to plan so have fenders out both sides. Sometimes there is no one around on the dockside to help you. One of the other issues I have faced is raising the anchor in a tight anchorage with either tide running or wind blowing. An anchor windless is a definite requirement as it getts the anchor either fully up or at least off the bottom if you have to run back to the cockpit to put some power on or steer to avoid another yacht. Doing this manually is a problem. Set up your reefing system to be as easy and efficient as possible. I kept my reefing lines in the sail at all times. I also prepared a number of checklists which I laminated. Check list 1 was morning, noon and dusk, checklist 2 was weekly and checklist 3 was every two weeks. I rigidly stick to these and this avoided a number of issues which would have gone unoticed and would have caused some horrible problems. Put at least one reef in at night regardless of the sea state, you are not in a race. It may sound odd, but think about decisions at least twice or three times before you undertake them. Do everything early, if you start to think you should put another reef in, you should have already done it. Know your boat from top to bottom. Keep it in good order with spares wherever required subject to your budget. You can live very cheaply as a single hander ( actually, amazingly cheaply) but don;t skimp on maintenance or spares. Make sure you have a backup to your main anchor in case you drag and for whatever reason need to chuck another one over the side ( some say mercury outboards make good anchors........as they go wrong so often !!!). Close all thru hull fittings, including head, when you are at sea ( I used to keep the engine start key in the nav table , this would remind me to open the thru hull before starting the engine ). Make sure you can handle all your equipment, don't buy a outboard that is too heavy for you to get aboard, same applies to your dingy. Keep your decks uncluttered, deflate your dingy and stow below if you have a liferaft on deck . I also used to store the outboard below clamped to the vee berth edge. Make sure you have a good medical kit , including the ability to sow up a bad cut. See a docter before you set off, they can prescribed some pretty powerful pain killers in tablet form, nearly as strong as morphine. Think ahead, think safety and be conservative and last of all try not to sail to a schedule, get there when you do, not when you need to.Good luck with your adventure. 
I will be starting mine again in Jan 2011, coming to the west coast or mexico to buy my next yacht and off I go again. Will sail slowly back to New Zealand or Aussie , work for a while and then cruise around queensland.


----------



## kevandraper (Aug 30, 2010)

Trisstan,
Couple of other points. Have a radar, you can set a proximity and anything entering this area, your alarm will go off. Helps with the sleeping bit. Also when entering some ports or island anchorages a radar will help. If you are ending an offshore passage to an unknown entry port, make sure you time your arrival for morning, even if this means slowing down during the night. If the wind drops just motor the last few miles. Entering unknown anchorages at night can be hard. Picking out the navigation lights with the normal clutter is confusing . A radar helps in this area aswell. I have entered a few places at night and would not have attempted this without a radar. I made the mistake once of using the HF radio when using the autopilot close in, the HF burst played havoc with the autopilot. I had set up a radio schedule with a base station in Australia and was entering Port Vila in Vanuatu. Thought I should let Janine know I had arrived( she was the lady running the cruisers net) and nearly collided with a fishing boat. Stupid mistakes and errors of judgment happen, which is why I said think about things 2 or 3 times before you act.


----------



## QuincyManzanita (Sep 18, 2010)

Triss,

You've thought this through, that's for sure. When you make to FL and see and old guy go by on his little Alberg 30 (a fine blue water boat) give me a wave.

I my humble experience I've discovered that many people adamantly opposed to my solo trips are those who care the most. I sometimes have to temper my responses with that realization. And SmackDaddy's right about the noise.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. I was sort of worried my post would be met with a different attitude than seems to be the case. Honestly, I worry that I put too much information here. In person, I can convey who I am with little effort. In fact, in person these conversations would probably have a lot less negativity because I believe most people would see I am not some pompous moron looking to get my rocks off. Anyway, I am pretty stoked to have the conversation that is being had and I seem to have won over a few supporters which is awesome as well. 
During the next few months I will be doing as much learning as I can and will keep my self out of the lime light so to speak, I am not the center of attention type. I do look forward to sharing my pics and stories once I start my adventure by purchasing my first boat. I will check out the Tartan, I actually really like them it's just that here most the ones in my price range are more project boats than anything else. Id rather spend a few extra K and get a boat that is ready to go on a sail.
Writing huh? I have a hard time imagining anyone would care to pay to read about what I have to say. I will keep my options open though 
I did mean the right kind of rouge, and my spelling is atrocious but thankfully my vocabulary is not as bad. Spell check is my savior 
Thanks for the support and info, its really good stuff. I hope to use this as a resource in the months a head. 
Thanks all!


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

trisstan87 said:


> No demons  . I just can't stand the thought of graduating college and getting a 9 to 5 and working for a new flat screen or the newest I phone or Audi. Living in neighborhoods where the houses look pretty much the same. Commuting in traffic twice a day to a job I will most likely not love. Spending my life trying to make the money to buy what I think I need because the people on TV have it and now so does my neighbor.
> I would like to point out I have no intentions of perpetually sailing alone or circumnavigating. I just need to get from the canal to the pacific islands.
> I would say I am more the disillusioned type. Think Kevin Costner in "Dances with Wolves."
> I just share a very different kind of mentality than most 21st century Americans. I do not care about owning the nicest house or cars. To me, success is not money. Success is happiness. Do what makes you happy, it is your life and we all have the right to be a little bit selfish in what we do with it.


Tristan, I recall from your other posts that you are very young. The passion of youth is a wonderful thing and I hope that you are able to realize your dreams of sailing alone. In the process, I would suggest that you try and balance your dreams, with a dose of reality. You want to get out of school, pay off all your loans in a couple of years, buy and prepare a boat, and take off for the Pacific Islands. There, you expect to live off your degree and odd jobs.

While that is certainly possible, I would wonder just where you are getting your financial support from? Most school loans take longer than a couple years to pay off, at the same time paying for your living expenses, or are you counting on support from family to get you by? When you are sailing alone and you have some major equipment failure, how are you going to pay to repair/replace it? A biology degree is great, but it isn't quite as easy to find paying work when and where you want it, or more importantly when and where you need it.

Who will you be calling to bail you out? Mom and Dad? Grandparents? My point is that you don't want to be a part of the typical American rat race, but I'm wondering if you are really prepared to completely independent?


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

trisstan87 said:


> I am not some spoiled suburban kid looking for adventure billy. If you have nothing real to offer, best to not offer at all.
> 
> I would like to add this edit. Could those of you who offer nothing but judgment and criticism please stay away from my post? Some of you need to stop trying to teach the "kids" who post on this forum a lesson in life ok? Advice and constructive criticisms are important and encouraged, at least by me. However, for these replies such as above that try and make people out to look ignorant, immature or stupid, save your wrist the inch closer to carpal tunnel.


A wee bit sensitive here aren't we Tristan? I thought his post was excellent.

I see nothing wrong with wanting to sail alone. I am at the other end of my life as you are, yet I understand your desire and dreams. However, those of us who have *life* experience would like to help those who don't avoid some potential pitfalls. I for one would love to see you be successful in achieving your dreams.

BTW, interesting story about your experience as a 17 year old. Maybe if you would share some of your life experiences with us, we would have a better idea of where you are coming from. All we really know if that you are in college, have spent lots of time sailing in dinghies, and have experience with your Grandfather on his boat in the Bahamas. Tell us more.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 26, 2010)

Weird question:

What would happen if you take out a loan for a boat, and then just sail it to the other side of the world and don't pay for it?


----------



## QuincyManzanita (Sep 18, 2010)

radioguy said:


> Weird question:
> 
> What would happen if you take out a loan for a boat, and then just sail it to the other side of the world and don't pay for it?


This is the best point I've seen today! (the answer usually involves a nagging streak of integrity, or a spouse).

Speaking of spelling: are your sure it's 'rhumb' line and not 'rum' line? Most sailors I know are headed to a bar... Just sayin'...


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

trisstan87 said:


> Writing huh? I have a hard time imagining anyone would care to pay to read about what I have to say. I will keep my options open though


You do seem to write well. As has been pointed out, that can be a valuable skill. In the past there have been a number of freelance opportunities for sailors/writers. Not sure if that is still the case. Great ideas, expressed poorly have no marketable value. However, reasonably decent ideas/observations expressed really well, are marketable.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

*Keeping up with the neighbors*

Tristan

You have figured out already what most people don't figure out in a lifetime... trying to keep up with the consumer society and the brainwashing of corporate capitalism is not going to make you happy. Yes the Audi is a very nice car. I loved my S4 quattro. However I now love my secondhand, downsized car as well (it gets me from A to B just as well and with fewer speeding tickets) and have no monthly payments on any car. It took my wife and I longer to actually act on this knowledge and start downsizing. It is harder when you've gotten entangled in the web. I fully encourage you to go and experience this unique freedom you seek. Not many people want it, or even know that they want it. Many realize it too late and can't disentangle themselves and others just lose the courage.
One thing though: It seems it's still a few years before you're actually going to untie the docklines. Anything may still happen - who knows, you might meet someone you want to share the journey with. There might be someone out there wanting the same and you might run into each other. Don't be so fixated on the "alone" idea that you don't realize the opportunity for a partner. My family and I were on a seven month cruise in 2007/2008 and met a few singlehanders (we're leaving again the end of next month for another 8 months). ONe specific singlehander comes to mind. This individual has a similar background to you and planned a multiyear singlehanded circumnavigation. Although on all accounts he accomplished a lot and went far, he didn't do what he set out since he realized that it was much much harder than he expected and a lot lonelier too. He changed gears and adapted to that realization. This may or may not be your experience but don't deny the fact that we are, indeed social animals and few people can be alone for extended periods and still be fulfilled. To share is human. Somehow the beautiful, exciting and uplifting is a lot less so, if experienced completely alone. Like you, I spent some time in the military (different country, continent and different war). I remember some of the attitudes towards authority and escapism. I salute your independence and can-do orientation. Don't lose it. Don't become another consumer trapped in suburbia. After all this, I guess my only real contribution to this discussion is this: You might not actually enjoy being alone as much as you believe or expect. You might pine terribly for company. Don't paint yourself into a corner by words or deeds but leave the possibility open for company. However, do follow your dream!

M Murphy


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

You have 3-4 years to learn bits and pieces about singlehanding, and all the bits and pieces that are not singlehanding. There is plenty of material available. 

At your age as you put it you are in the research and development phase, or exploratory phase. Some planning is good. Meanwhile life happens. Rejecting materialism is one thing but perhaps only one of a set of core values.

The last guy I know who did what you plan, ended up on a certain island. Seduced a lovely young maiden quickly married her, got her pregenant and had to take her back home as grandma was the local midwife. Had to sell the boat to buy a plot of land and presumably is now sitting under a coconut palm. Happily enough I imagine. Curiously most of the locals are dead keen to escape to other countries where they can get work and make some money educate their kids etc. Guess sitting under a coconut tree and weeding the taro patch palls after a while. Three days was enough for me. By the way don't sit under a coconut palm unless you want a fractured skull.

As for micronesia, an unusual area to pick. A lot of islands but not much else. Still the Phillipines etc could be interesting but have a limited season due to the typhoons. Way too early for route planning though.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay. I am the close to chest type of guy but I will attempt to answer what I can without feeling uncomfortable.
First off, I was 18 at camp Geiger, not a big deal but I don't want to give anyone the wrong impression. I graduated High School June 06' and arrived at Parris Island December 2nd, 2006.
DHays
Loans. Well, I get scholarships, grants, and I take out an additional small loan once a year to cover the rest. I will graduate, on this pace, with around 16K in student loans. I live below my means so I don't spend money unless I have to. 
Biology is useful in many many different ways. Also, having a Biology degree allows me to teach English easily. I will really work on getting my diesel skills up so that I can make money doing repair work too. 
As stated in my previous post I will set aside at least $12,000 before pushing off for good. That way if a serious repair is needed or work is hard to come by I will have enough to survive for at least 9 months, but with my frugality I think I can last much longer.

I will be at least 26 years old when I set off. I have been independent since I was 18. My parents do not help pay any of my bills or tuition or anything else. Though, I do receive some money on my birthday and for Christmas usually.
I am not the sensitive type at all... Seriously. I can become frustrated like anyone else. I placed that edit in my post because pessimism is no friend of mine and the preconceived notions about me and my idea were so far off it was hard to keep a smile.

I never considered writing for money, I will look into opportunities do this. 
Magnusmurphy
Who knows why we are who we are? I certainly think it has a lot to do of where we came and where we are wanting to go. I love materialism as much as the next guy, but I think the greatest things, the most beautiful places, are not man made. Inner peace to me does not come from having the newest gadgets all the time. This is a philosophical debate however. I will close by just saying that I think very different than most people I speak with. What I feel is important in life and to being happy has nothing to do with material possession.
Lol, I am not "Fixated" on the alone part. I am very sociable  I do plan on having a small jack Russel type dog for company. Female companionship is always nice, but I am quite sure I can find it just as easily there as here. 
I grew up relying on my self at a very young age. I love my parents, but tbh I could go a few years without a visit and I would be just fine. It's just how I am.
Chris Gee
What an interesting story. I hope to sort of do the same. I want to sail where I want to sail because I want to find a place to make a home, just like certain grandparents of mine did over 30 years ago. The entire reason I am choosing the Pacific is because the Caribbean is becoming too developed. The pacific still has many places that remain largely pristine and aren't crowded with resorts or cruise ships over flowing with crowds of tourist. I will begin my voyage in Micronesia and from there travel around the Pacific region as far as Australia and French Polynesia.


----------



## raisin56 (Jul 26, 2008)

Trisstan

I can't offer any sage advice, but try looking at Lee Winters sailing blog at Sailing for SOS | Circumnavigation | Pacific | Allied Mistress 39 
He is about half way around the globe ahead of you. I'm sure you will gain some insight and motivation from his writings. He even has an email address listed so you can contact him directly for one on one 'done that" information.

Good Luck and Fair Winds
Dan


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Trisstan, I didn't need the entire life story, but there are a few points in your personal history that do make a difference in the type of "advice" old folks like me give.
- Military Service
- Working while going to school
- Financially independent (ie from family)

That is a much different picture than a 20 yo Junior in college whose tuition and college expenses are being paid for by parents and student loans without work and life experience.

Good luck pursuing your goals. It will be enjoyable to watch your progress.


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea, I cut a lot out. Easy to get going and then hit submit. I regret it even being up the 10 minutes it was. Thanks for the help, I will drop in with updates as they happen.


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

Tristtan
While I have never done any long distance trans ocean solo dailing I have done a fair amount of coastal soloing and can offer a few possible words of advise.
First read and rereading the words of Omatako in the eariler answer, he is very wise and being gentle with his words of advise. Other "ships" are your worst enemy. Most of them are sailing under computer navigation and the watchs are not scaning the ocean but depending of radar alert to tell them to take a look and staret a plot. Small sail boats do not make a blip or set off an alarm so they never see you, particularly at night!
Set you course as far away from major sea lanes as possible or cross them in daylight even if it means slowing down in perfect conditions.
Try to get more sleep during the day and watch more at night. 
Colored or strips in the sails are more visable than just plain white.
Mast head nav lights will be seen at sea better than hull mounted.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

RedtheBear said:


> Set you course as far away from major sea lanes as possible or cross them in daylight even if it means slowing down in perfect conditions.
> Try to get more sleep during the day and watch more at night.
> Colored or strips in the sails are more visable than just plain white.
> Mast head nav lights will be seen at sea better than hull mounted.


One important thing to remember about solo voyaging - the only time you need to be up all the time checking for ships is when you are where they are. So the simple solution is to stay out of their territory by not trying to sail the shortest course. Sail a parallel course 20 miles away.

Most shipping happens along coastlines and on known routes between centres. Ships run a rhumb line on auto pilot, they don't wander off more than a mile. If you do the same, expect a very big, very ugly and very sudden hole in the side of your boat.

Most other trips are from one island to the next or one group to the next and most of those can be done in short hops. It is of considerable interest to me how we're not alarmed by people working in normal jobs for 18 hours or more but believe that sailors can't hold a watch for more than 4 hours. I have more than once sailed for 48 hours awake the whole way from one anchorage to the next and then had a long and peaceful rest at the end of it.

If you sail where ships don't, you can use your egg timer for timing eggs.


----------



## craigtx (Oct 16, 2009)

Just GO and do it.
When you ask if , you will only get the what if answers.
Enjoy your life, your way, theres no need for having a hardcore back ground if
you are one of those you know your one of those.
Buy insurance, house and family you know if your one of those.
With all the gadgets on the market theres no reason to not go, it's safe now than at any time before.
Buy the books read and read, prep the boat the best you can and go.
It's your life.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

To OP:

I don't know what is the fuss about sailing solo in today advanced technology and communication. If these men can do it, I don't see hwy you or we can't do it










My father told me once when I was a little boy. Beware of there is a vast majority of people who dislike you when you are poor because they worry that you are going ask them for money. But they hate you more when you do better than they. They are most happy when you are just like them slightly behind them in the society.

Work hard, study hard, practice hard and go seek your dream. No one knows more than you know yourself. Go for it when your are ready.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Notwithstanding the " Nine men started out only one made it back" caveat.

But yes! do it...I'll for one will be envious...


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tris - you have heard all sorts of opinions here, from supportive to otherwise. But I have been consistently impressed by your maturity, the thought you have clearly put into your planning, and your ability to express yourself. 

Just do it.

I have a few more years under the belt than you, and can tell you that the longer you leave it, the harder it will get.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

RedtheBear said:


> Tristtan
> While I have never done any long distance trans ocean solo dailing I have done a fair amount of coastal soloing and can offer a few possible words of advise.
> First read and rereading the words of Omatako in the eariler answer, he is very wise and being gentle with his words of advise. Other "ships" are your worst enemy. Most of them are sailing under computer navigation and the watchs are not scaning the ocean but depending of radar alert to tell them to take a look and staret a plot. Small sail boats do not make a blip or set off an alarm so they never see you, particularly at night!
> Set you course as far away from major sea lanes as possible or cross them in daylight even if it means slowing down in perfect conditions.
> ...


I think singlehanding is one of those freedoms that shouldn't be curttailed, even though it occasionally risks rescuers' hides or puts the sailor in close encounters with ships.

What does grind me is when there is a collision while the singlehander is sleeping below, and the ship crew failed to see the ship due to darkness or bright sunlight reflecting off the water, combined with a poor/nonexistent radar profile, no AIS, etc, and the singlehander and family then sue ship, playing the "Poor Pitiful Pearl" role in criticizing ship's lookout, while the sailboat was keeping no lookout whatever.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

nolatom said:


> What does grind me is when there is a collision while the singlehander is sleeping below, and the ship crew failed to see the ship due to darkness or bright sunlight reflecting off the water, combined with a poor/nonexistent radar profile, no AIS, etc, and the singlehander and family then sue ship, playing the "Poor Pitiful Pearl" role in criticizing ship's lookout, while the sailboat was keeping no lookout whatever.


If there is no law requiring the big ass boat to stand on watch 24 hours a day. then there is no lawsuit.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

rockDAWG said:


> If there is no law requiring the big ass boat to stand on watch 24 hours a day. then there is *no lawsuit*.


 I said something in the sleeping at sea thread which could fit in here
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/68349-sleeping-sea-post645212.html#post645212


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

*Rule 5* of both Inland and International Rules of the Road. 
Yes St Anna there is a law. I meant RockDAWG!! 
But it hard to comply with when you are single handing a boat. This is why you really really want to avoid the shipping lanes. A good reason to have one or two other laid back people on board who want to steer while you are sleeping....
People to avoid: practical Jokers, bitter people, those who think they know more than you do! And for Lady Captains to really avoid: Controlling Macho men. 
My apologies St Anna...
RockDAWG there is a federal and international that we suppose to be complying with at all times...


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Boasun said:


> *Rule 5* of both Inland and International Rules of the Road.
> Yes St Anna there is a law. I meant RockDAWG!!
> But it hard to comply with when you are single handing a boat. This is why you really really want to avoid the shipping lanes. A good reason to have one or two other laid back people on board who want to steer while you are sleeping....
> People to avoid: practical Jokers, bitter people, those who think they know more than you do! And for Lady Captains to really avoid: Controlling Macho men.
> ...


Hey Boasun,
[I did read it, but I cant shutup!]

I am sure at some stage you have been well away from a shipping lane and at 0200, you see the loom of a ship turn into a red and green, and a minute later, its outline appears. You would not have been pondering the interpretation of the colregs, you would be keeping out of its way.

For RockDawg
Yachts do go missing and ships sometimes turn up in port with a white touch of paint on the bow! I have heard only once of that getting to a court. It was a missing trawlerman and the paint on the bow of a ship was analysed to be the same type as was painted on the trawler. Collision between ship A and trawler B was not proven, just the paint was the same!

Also, on passage, you sometimes cannot avoid a shipping lane, so cross as fast as possible, even if it means motor sailing. -

Anyway, we are all saying the same thing - use common sense and be prepared.

best regards


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

And that unwritten Asiatic Rule applies. If that ship is way bigger than you then get out of his way.
As I stated before: Pub 136 will give an idea of where the shipping lanes are at... But this isn't a hard fast rule.


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

Boasun said:


> And that unwritten Asiatic Rule applies. If that ship is way bigger than you then get out of his way.


This is the universal rule

And on most vessels, I believe Bosun's weigh more than ordinary seamen!!
And therefore, the rule in most navies to keep out of the way of the Bosun


----------



## bb74 (Feb 11, 2009)

Non-sailing advice... 

Don't be so glum on the society thing... find something to enjoy every day you work/live. You may be surprised later on reminiscing about your teaching days when you are bored still in the Pacific or scared crap-less in the middle of nowhere.

You're fortunate in that you're in a society that enables you to make the choice to downsize and save in order to make this life choice. The places you are heading don't offer that same option to the "locals"....

that wasn't a shot across the bow, just some honest perspective, first hand.

sailing stuff...

Start small. 6, 12, 24 ,48 hour watches. All weather, all situations. Nothing beats experience. Learn when you are approaching the point of no return and head back. Single handed sailing is a marathon and you need to understand your own pace to make it. First hand on F7-8 48 hour passages in February.

Get re-certified in first aid and cut / bone breaks. Chances are high at some point that will come very handy.

When in doubt, turn about. There are no sissies out there. No honor in being stupid. Instinct is a powerful thing single-handing and if you "think" you are getting in over your head, the next decision should always be the "safe" and "conservative" one. Go all-in with a crew if you want the misery of those experiences.

general stuff....

Go easy on those that question your methods or motives because often they are asking the questions you should (or perhaps have) ask yourself.


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

I'd say something but... it'd just be noise...


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Seems you have to learn about sailing/passage making in addition to doing it solo. Most successful solo sailors that I am familiar with were pretty good sailors before they became good solo sailors. So, learn the basics in the company of others first - crew for others, take classes, ask old salts to sail with you once you get your boat. 

From what solo experience I have:

-- Stay on the boat. No second chances or MOB drills when you are by yourself.
-- Think ahead. It's a good idea solo or not, but imagine the steps before doing the task (e.g. anchoring, reefing, etc.) and consider what you will have to do and in what order. Plan accordingly.
-- Take care of yourself and plan ahead to do so. You'll have to eat, urinate, perhaps sleep among other things. Before setting out, consider your needs and make plans to meet them. 
-- Before setting out, have a bail out plan. What if the engine fails? What if you hurt yourself? What if weather sets in? There will be no one to help you if you have to go forward to drop a ripped sail, so have a plan for dealing with the boat if you need to put your attention elsewhere for a while. Consider how you would respond as you conduct your passage.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Not my area of real expertise, but thoughts...

It seems that the people who are good at downloading and interpreting updated weather information have a much better chance of efficient and less stressful passages. 

Anything that helps conserve personal energy and put off fatigue would seem to be good, such as a boat with seakindly motion, ergonomic decks, logical hand holds, ease of maintenance access, hatches that dog properly, lee cloths, good wind vane steering, good ventilation, good dodger, smooth-running rigging, etc. 

Taut jacklines and short tethers, harnesses with leg or crotch straps. 

Diving skill if you're so inclined

Even learning a few primitive, tourist-level phrases in other languages is wonderful... there may be lots of Spanish and French speaking places on your route. Studying ahead on both the written laws (for visiting/clearing in/out) and cultural traditions of different places could save headaches and make it easier to find friends. There are now some nice culturally-focused guidebooks. 

Hope you have some wonderful voyages.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmmm, from the thread I would put Trisstan somewhere in FL teaching, maybe ready to quit, or maybe year longer or so. Should have his 30 footer by now and be planning the big trip. Don't think he is monitoring this anymore. Would be cool if he was.

On the other hand, he may have moved to FL, fell in love with Disney World, dropped sailing and teaching, and is now taking tickets at Small World and happy as a clam.
(If he is lurking that should bring him out )


----------



## sully75 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a few steps ahead of you. My last night of the season on a Pearson triton. I've lived aboard all summer. Boat is getting hauled on Friday. 

Your plan is good. I would suggest you save up for the boat you ultimately want and sail much smaller boats till then. I raced a lot last summer in small and medium two person boats. I CAN NOT STRESS ENOUGH how helpful that was. A 13 foot sloop in 15 knots of wind feels like a 29 foot boat in 30 knots of wind. Or more. And racing teaches you how to handle a boat in a lot of wind, how to maneuver in close corners. It teaches you everything. Seriously. So now sailing the triton through a crowded anchorage in a fair amount of wind is not a big deal. 

Anyway, sailboats are cheap. But if you buy one and sell it you will lose money. So I would say just buy one big boat when you can afford it. In the meantime, buy or build and awesome trailer sailor. It will save you a lot of money and you will learn more. 

Buy a cl-16 or wayfarer dinghy or build a caledonia yawl. Cruise them with a tent for 3 years and you will be absolutely ready for a bigger boat. It will feel really steep but you will find yourself totally ready. 

Definitely windlass. Read Lynn and Larry pardey. Everything by them. Study navigation. Get your local chartkit and learn how the charts work together. Take a navigation class. Dupe important. Make your boat easy to reef. 

Also when you are starting out, try to find some crew. Single handing is cool but initially everything is really stressful. I was lucky. I went on a date and she stayed onboard for a few weeks when I was starting out. It was really excellent having an extra set of hands in that initial time. The first time I set anchor I was so stressed about everything. It was really helpful to have a friendly human on the boat with me now. Single handing is much easier now that I had that helpful hand initially. Good luck!


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Be physically fit, you won't want to sleep as much if you are fit.

Sleep whenever you can, even when you don't think you need it.

Eat chicken and lean meat instead of a lot of sugary carbs when you are trying to stay awake, carbs make you crash and want to sleep. Avoid caffeine.

Make the process of checking the weather, the horizon, sail trim, etc, as efficient as possible so you don't have to be up any longer than necessary when you are trying to sleep.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

To the OP, I don't get (or need to get) your pre(r)amble, but as for your simple question, my advice would be to treat single-handing as a series of small step rather than a great leap. One afternoon, one day, a series of overnights or weekends, a 36hr run and so on. You'll learn along the way (or at least, I have). I think some of the criticism that some of those who come to the forums and announce their future "great adventures" comes from the fact that they seem to think they can just jump by the details. You're lucky you are young. Dive into the details. If you truly love the water you have all sorts of time to become a competent and maybe even an exceptional sailor. Good luck, have fun, don't be afraid to change your course if you decide its not for you!


----------



## boatman61 (May 19, 2010)

blowinstink said:


> To the OP, I don't get (or need to get) your pre(r)amble, but as for your simple question, my advice would be to treat single-handing as a series of small step rather than a great leap. One afternoon, one day, a series of overnights or weekends, a 36hr run and so on. You'll learn along the way (or at least, I have). I think some of the criticism that some of those who come to the forums and announce their future "great adventures" comes from the fact that they seem to think they can just jump by the details. You're lucky you are young. Dive into the details. If you truly love the water you have all sorts of time to become a competent and maybe even an exceptional sailor. Good luck, have fun, don't be afraid to change your course if you decide its not for you!


+A1... Ease yourself into the solitude... its not for everyone and its broken many... 
Another thing... boat handling is very important and you need to be able to tackle things almost automatically with an instinctive reaction to events... reef early, don't think it'll be over soon... it could blow for days... reef the main right down if your sailing over night and use the jib to keep you powered... that way you've just the furler to work in the cockpit when you stumble up on deck from a rude awakening..
Heave to on a favourable tack if the wind gets up to much and the boats starting to get a beating.. go below and get warm and comfortable, sleep if you can and conserve your energy and strength...
Solo sailing on the cheap is about survival and getting there... not about how fast and how macho... that'll just lose you your boat.. and maybe your life.
Then maybe one day in the distant future you can be a blasé old fart blathering on a forum :laugher


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

Referencing one of the O.P's earlier posts...

I'd definitely drop the astrology course. No one's going to to care if you're a Scorpio interfacing successfully with an Aires when the moon is in the seventh house and Jupiter aligns with Mars. Take an astronomy course... it'll be much more useful. 

Perhaps the Florida state education qualifications are very different than other states, but usually you need an education degree to teach, not a biology degree. A biology degree, too, rarely qualifies you to teach English. I was confused by those points. I'm all ears, though... feel free to set me straight.

I don't know if Trisstan (I hope that's the correct spelling.. I don't remember how he did it, and I don't want to use the back button while I'm writing) is still here. If you are, I get you. I understand. I WAS you. Now, as a 52 year old nearing the end of the path you are shunning (yes, 30 years in a job I'm not crazy about so I could provide for and take care of my wife and family who I AM crazy about), some incredible joys in life, and a few really, truly gutwrenching sorrows, I can tell you that there ARE people who care about you very much. I don't know anything about your family, but you'd be surprised how much they love you. Every family shows it differently. I'm sure you have friends who care a lot about you. Sailing around the world solo has great appeal to me, too. I'll never do it. I can't. Too many responsibilities to too many people who mean too much to me. I've never let anyone hold me back; I've held myself back because I care about the people around me. There's nothing wrong with that. 

Solitude is wonderful. To be honest, I crave it. I don't get much. I spent the night on my boat a few weeks ago with just my German Shepherd for company. It was a wonderful night. It was just as wonderful coming home the next night, though. As a famous author wrote repeatedly, "Hear me, and hear me well,"...... there are few things in life that do NOT improve when shared with people you care about. 

I wish you well. You've read between the lines of many, many posters, and drawn your own conclusions about their intent. I, too, have probably read between the lines in your posts and drawn my OWN conclusions. I could be wrong. I see a confident young man, disillusioned, who has a (hopefully) long life in front of him that may be tainted by disdaining the life choices of others rather than trying to see the good things in (almost) all people.

I've read this entire thread, and did not read a hint of malice in ANY of the posts. Everyone, in their own way, was trying to help you, as am I. Take what you wish, ignore what you wish, but at least try to appreciate everyone who has taken the time to respond, whether they told you what you wanted to hear or not. 


Best to you, my friend.

Barry


----------



## Frag (Sep 7, 2012)

I can tell you one thing. I am really happy for you that you discovered what you wanted to do at such a young age. If I would be you, I would jump on that opportunity right away. As I said in another thread few weeks ago, I fell in the “standard mold” of house/work/wife/children way too early without even asking myself if it is what I wanted.

Being 20 years younger, I would plan to do what you want to do … and I would maybe settle down later on. This being said… forget all nay sawyer … and do it.

From what I read, I know exactly what kind of young man you are. I know because I am similar and I recognize myself in your writing. When I was in my early 20’s, I could disappear in the woods for few weeks with nothing more than a shotgun, emergency dry meals, a backpack with the basic and a smile in my face. I would later on come back to civilization wet, tired, dirty but still with that smile on my face and a lot of good memories.

I would like to experience the same on the ocean now, but I do have a family and responsibilities that would make that kind of trip really difficult to realize. I would jump on that opportunity if I was in your shoes in an eye blink.

This being said I cannot help you much since there is a lot more experienced sailor than me on that forum, but I can encourage you to fulfill that dream. It is in your reach. Do it.


----------



## boz86 (May 17, 2012)

AlaskaMC said:


> Don't think he is monitoring this anymore. Would be cool if he was.
> (If he is lurking that should bring him out )


Good thread, but the think the subsequent posters (mostly) missed how old it it.


----------



## Frag (Sep 7, 2012)

boz86 said:


> Good thread, but the think the subsequent posters (mostly) missed how old it it.


LOLL holy hell. We could as well talk to his ghost! If he really did it, he is probably far away by now!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

He's probably way out at sea. I was almost fooled too, by the September date and by not looking at the year. then I saw that I had posted, and noticed it was 3 years old

Anyway, Hope he didn't encounter one of those rouge waves, that stuff never comes out..


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks like he bought a boat a year later, started planing a trip, and then disappeared from sailnet. Wonder how that trip went.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

You may just be young enough to have never heard Pete Seeger's song "Little Boxes."
Google it!
I have been single handing deep sea since my early 20's . People who have practically begged me to take them sailing, don't show up 95% of the time, including those who advertise for crewing positions. Don't expect any apologies for not showing up. If I had insisted on having a crew ,I would have done very little sailing. Most single handers I have mentioned this to, have had exactly the same experience.
AIS has made single handing far safer.
I was once told "Brent ,I don't mean to be insulting , but anyone who can single hand a boat from BC to New Zealand , has to be the laziest SOB to have ever walked the planet." I said "You are right, but don't tell anyone. They think we are heroes." 
Other single handers I have met, have concurred. 
Things a can be a bit rough at first, during the learning curve, but once your boat is well sorted out , with a comfortable wheelhouse, with inside steering, well insulated with a good heat source, self steering, and good gear all around , it can be a very easy, comfortable and relaxed lifestyle . If it isn't, you are doing something wrong ,which can be easily corrected .
No regrets . If I had life to live over again, I would change little .


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Brent Swain said:


> If I had insisted on having a crew ,I would have done very little sailing. .


I agree totally.

I am currently looking for crew as its fun to share some time. But even the chance of a sail in the Caribbean isnt enticinig to many!


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll throw in my .02 cents... I have been a SCUBA diver for more than two decades. I love it so much that upon graduating from nursing school, I chose to specialize in Diving Physiology and Hyperbaric Medicine. For the first ten years I subscribed to the "never dive alone" mentality. But, many times I could find no dive partner when I wanted to dive. Finally, I just went ahead and dove alone. Now I do it religiously. Admitting this on several diving oriented boards elicited many of the same attitudes on parade here. Even more so, actually. I have been cursed at and insulted so many times for doing something "outside the norm". When I have asked someone to list why diving alone is so verboten in the diving community, the best they can give is that "it's dangerous"! As if diving with a partner isn't? I am absolutely confident in my abilities as a diver to handle any situation the could possibly arise. Trisstan87, do not let any naysayers discourage you. You will not be the first to do what you are planning, and you certainly will not be the last. I'll skip any technical advice. Instead, I'll suggest a book that, for me, gave me great solace that I was not a kook, anti-social or otherwise. It will make for some good reading on those longer passages. Fair winds! Party of One: The Loners' Manifesto: Anneli Rufus: 9781569245132: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41swji7YxLL


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

ericb760 said:


> I'll throw in my .02 cents... I have been a SCUBA diver for more than two decades. I love it so much that upon graduating from nursing school, I chose to specialize in Diving Physiology and Hyperbaric Medicine. For the first ten years I subscribed to the "never dive alone" mentality. But, many times I could find no dive partner when I wanted to dive. Finally, I just went ahead and dove alone. Now I do it religiously. Admitting this on several diving oriented boards elicited many of the same attitudes on parade here. Even more so, actually. I have been cursed at and insulted so many times for doing something "outside the norm". When I have asked someone to list why diving alone is so verboten in the diving community, the best they can give is that "it's dangerous"! As if diving with a partner isn't? I am absolutely confident in my abilities as a diver to handle any situation the could possibly arise. Trisstan87, do not let any naysayers discourage you. You will not be the first to do what you are planning, and you certainly will not be the last. I'll skip any technical advice. Instead, I'll suggest a book that, for me, gave me great solace that I was not a kook, anti-social or otherwise. It will make for some good reading on those longer passages. Fair winds! Party of One: The Loners' Manifesto: Anneli Rufus: 9781569245132: Amazon.com: Books


I remember a conversation with a guy at the boat show. He said "I always dive alone. Any time I dove with someone else, that someone else got me in trouble I wouldn't have got into diving alone. When I dive alone, I do things at my own speed, carefully, and take my time."

If no one had ever done anything outside the norm, we would still be in the stone age. All human progress started with someone doing something "outside the norm."


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiking, skiing, whitewater, sailing, sea kayaking, hunting, etc. have done/do them all mostly alone. I can never understand how some folks don't seem to be happy doing anything unless accompanied by others.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

This might be a good place to put in a plug for Hank Schmitt from Offshore Passage Opportunities: Halesite, New York

It has worked out pretty well for me. I joined and get an email just about every other day with an opportunity to sail a nice boat for a couple days to a few weeks.
I've done one already and expect to do another in a couple weeks.

I suspect is would be a pretty good deal for someone with a boat looking for crew.
Hank has a pretty good idea of who his skippers and crew are and with some normal caution it should work out ok for everyone.


----------



## tspooner (Jun 18, 2011)

tristan87,
You have a nubile dream that is nestled in my heart. I won't try to dispel that dream but previous responders have given you great advice and mostly because they care. My advice is to take baby steps. Try some shorter cruises first (5-10 days) in waters that can be particularly nasty and see how you can handle it. Note that you will be far away from help in seas that can grow to the height of a five storey building without warning. You'll need to foresee those conditions and prepare long before they arise.


----------



## gbgreen59 (Aug 20, 2013)

I am in just about the same situation as Tristan. Been planning, learning, & 6 hours being taught on a 33 Hunter (not mine) for the past 8 month. I plan to start my circumnavigation trip in winter of 2016 when I head from Lake Michigan to Galveston. After one year on the Gulf, then its to the Pacific through the Panama Canal. Then maybe 15 years later, I'll be in South Africa if I don't tire out or make a fatal error or maybe stop and take up residence somewhere. I understand that anything could happen between now and then. Good to have a plan and I am consuming lots of good information as is being shared on this forum and in the particularely in this thread.

Thanks for posting Tristan.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

With all the crewing sites on the web, I couldn't imagine "having" to sail alone.
There are literally thousands of young people out there today seeking boats on which to gain experience (or sea miles, an immediate red flag for me) and are willing to share expenses.
This is not to say that those who wish to sail alone are wrong or foolish (one of my best friends sailed 1.5 times around the world nonstop, alone), just that it is not necessary.
90% of the crew I've found on the web have been decent, hardworking contributors to the voyage. I for one (and probably the only one on here) always pick inexperienced crew with no bad habits or who know only enough to be a pain in the ass, because I prefer to sail with people who will do it my way on my boat. The last thing I enjoy aboard any boat is another captain (or crew) who argues with every decision I make (see "Mutiny at Dawn - Transpac Race 2013" thread, one side of what I'm sure was a very complicated situation).
But, as has happened a few times in the past, I am capable of single handing and though I do not enjoy it, the boat does get from point A to B.


----------



## Ol'H34 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I think you have the philosophical part figured out, obviously you have the physical training to handle the cold and wet, definitely have the desire. I haven't single handed much but have been setting my boat up for it and I think this is one of the most important things to do. When you are out there in rotten weather, the last thing you want to have to do is leave the helm to go on deck and straighten out messes. When you read the single hander's adventures, ie Slocum, Montessier, Jones etc, this is when they are most in peril. Spend the bucks to set your boat up for you. Try to make every line, winch, engine control, auto pilot, vane steering, in fact anything you might need, handy and easy to operate. Take, understand, and practise coastal navigation as this is where you will need to avoid things the most. Most of all, get out there and sail, sail , sail. whether you crew for others or on your own boat. Experience is by far the best teacher. Once you have the sailing down and are comfortable, you will start to notice things that can be improved on your own boat as well as adapting ideas from others when sailing on their boats. I wish you well in your quest. Ian


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

smurphny said:


> Hiking, skiing, whitewater, sailing, sea kayaking, hunting, etc. have done/do them all mostly alone. I can never understand how some folks don't seem to be happy doing anything unless accompanied by others.


Yep.


----------

